
Joinable: Join strings with built in control flow - richkotze
https://github.com/rkotze/joinable
======
richkotze
A library to join strings together without the need to check if a value is a
falsy.

Features:

\- If else built using array

\- prefix valid joinable strings

\- Change the separator from default of space

\- Performance focused (using benchmark)

See the read me for more detailed examples.

